
File System Interfaces for Go – Draft Design - ainar-g
https://go.googlesource.com/proposal/+/master/design/draft-iofs.md
======
ainar-g
Asset embedding draft desgin:

[https://go.googlesource.com/proposal/+/master/design/draft-e...](https://go.googlesource.com/proposal/+/master/design/draft-
embed.md)

Reddit Q&As by rsc@:

[https://redd.it/hv96ny](https://redd.it/hv96ny)

[https://redd.it/hv976o](https://redd.it/hv976o)

